# things I hate



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Here are the top 10 of things that I hate, and since everybody knows that expressing one?s frustration is therapeutic and dp releasing, I post it here.

1.	Hordes of people
2.	People in general
3.	Teachers
4.	Therapists
5.	Doctors
6.	School
7.	Lack of silence
8.	Tension
9.	Speed limits
10.	Dp

Add to the list whatever you want and experience the breeze of freedom from dp through listing your personal piss offs! It really works!
Maybe we get a top 100 hatelist sometime...


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Thats a fine looking list, but what are some of the things you like?


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

lol


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

No, No that wasnt a troll! 
Perhaps focusing on the things that we do still manage to enjoy despite suffering from this illness might be a nicer way of looking at it.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

nevertheless, it sounds really funny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Valium, ativan, xanax, klonopin, librium, oxazepam, dalmane, paxil, lexapro, celexa, zoloft, luvox, prozac, effexor, lithium, depakote, zyprexa, risperdal

Shrinks, GP's, therapists, lawyers, pharmaceutical reps, Roche, Glaxo and smithkline


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

To me, the word "Celexa" has always sounded more like a stripper in Houston than a medication!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm too down to get incensed about anything, but at this precise moment in time, mine are:

1. Not knowing what I'm mean to do with my life
2. Lack of interest in things I _wish_ I cared about
3. Tiredness
4. Limitations 
5. The cold

I think it's really cool to continue conversations that were finished almost 3 years ago, though. That get's me excited for some reason. I feel like I'm playing a trick on father time himself.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Aug 22, 2004 - May 17, 2007... *Blinks* :shock:

1.People I can't trust.
2.People who you meet with for sympathy only to gain ill judgement.
3.Women who turn out to be a snake with tits.
4.Users.
5.Smokers (apart from my family and friends).


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Lets see... I'm really down right now so I can vent a little.. (vent is the word, right?)

1. Failing.
2. unsensitive people.
3. people who judge me and don't even let me try.
4. wasting time.
5. not having any amazing skill/skills.
6. feeling alone and afraid all the time.
7. fighting me and everyone and everything around with almost no success.
8. Being far away from my friends and most of my family. 
9. My step sister.
10. losing hope and feeling lost.

:?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are so down, EverDream. Creative pursuits are a good antidote to depression.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

things you like?? 
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11371


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lets see i can think of a few things i hate.

1. Stupid ignorant people
2. Judgemental people
3. People that get in my way in supermarkets and shopping malls and refuse to move unless i tell them to
4. Major depression
5. Chronic pain
6. Talk radio
7. DJ's who won't shut up and just play a fukking song instead of yapping on and on
8. Top 40 music
9. Cops
10. Countless other things that are to long to name off


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

1. Work that involves sitting at a computer every day
2. Not knowing any decent alternatives to work that involves sitting at a computer every day 
3. Groups of men. ie. the Army, Footy teams, gangs...
4. Having no confidence whatsoever
5. Public speaking
6. Brain fog
7. Paris Hilton
8. People who like Paris Hilton
9. Sexism, racism, discrimination
10. Pumpkin


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Just a couple of things I hate.

[1] I hate it when guys show me their balls to make a point.

[2] I hate it when guys kick me when I show them my balls. Opps, I'm a hypocrite

[3] I hate it when your at home by yourself and don't feel the need to fart, then as soon as someone visits you have 10 in the bag.


----------



## sammydabull (Apr 23, 2007)

1.dp

2.ocd

3.intrusive/repetitive thoughts

4.haveing zero focus, and the attention span of a dog

5.not being able to have annyreal fun with my friends

6.pissing away the best years off my life with this bullshit

7.simple plan and any other horrible boy bands of the sort

8.cops

9. refer to number 1

10. refer to number 2


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

this is quite cool

ok things i hate
1. brain dead phone operators...for example...when u ring a utility company and they go thru the motions of ur name postcode etc and soon as u ask anything off trak their brain explodes..lol
2. liars
3. racism
4. feeling unreal
5. people being drunk around me acting foolish when im sober!
6. people asking for advice and not taking it
7. anxiety 
8. hangovers
9. people acting superior
10. not always being able to express myself


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I hate having my legs waxed, but not as much as my bikini line.

eeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

1. When the people at McDonalds forget to add the meat to your hamburger... not once, but twice!

2. Waking up at 3 o'clock in the morning, taking a shower, then realizing that I didn't need to get up for another 5 hours.

3. Orange trucks.

4. Anything that makes me itch.

5. People who don't match their socks on purpose.

6. You go to a concert or some event... and the guy at the gate makes you wear one of those cheap nasty bracelets. Makes me feel like an animal being loaded into the feeding stall.

7. Everyone who has a first name that starts with the letter Z'.

8. You know that guy from Afganistan... the one that wears that thing on his head... Osama Butt Laden??

9. Blind Dates.

10. Those pesky people that keep calling me trying to sell me things.

If you want to stop telemarketers, when they ask how you are going just start unloading on them. Tell them you are feeling really bad and just want to talk to someone about it. Trust me, they stop calling :lol:

BB


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

> 1. When the people at McDonalds forget to add the meat to your hamburger... not once, but twice!


This is how I buy their burgers (rarely now though). I'm vegetarian but addicted to the buns, I'm sure they're laced with cocaine or something...[/quote]


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

1. The act of demeaning others (racism, sexism, objectifying people in general)

2. The overarching materialistic culture that won't understand the only positive thing I found during my DP/DR period of life (I believe that DP is what led me to start valuing things that everyone one else don't realize and take for granted).

3. I never realized this until now, but upon filling this up, I suppose I'm really hard on myself for many things I'm really ashamed of (fear of stupid things).

4. The really tough decision I may have to make in just a few months. It's very possible that I may be getting into med-school in a few weeks if I'm lucky. If I do, I wonder if I should keep going due to the obligation of how hard it is to get into one, or finally admit that this may not even be the thing I wish to do with my life...not mentioning that having DP/DR will really interfere with med-school life.

all i can think of at the moment


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Ni Hi Li St. said:


> 4. The really tough decision I may have to make in just a few months. It's very possible that I may be getting into med-school in a few weeks if I'm lucky. If I do, I wonder if I should keep going due to the obligation of how hard it is to get into one, or finally admit that this may not even be the thing I wish to do with my life...not mentioning that having DP/DR will really interfere with med-school life.


I think you should try to avoid feeling obliged to go to med school. You only get one go at this life, if you don't really want to/feel ready to go to med school then you could be wasting a fair few years of it.

Spend some time thinking about it and try to figure out if it is really what you want; then follow your heart. But 'go-you'... brain box


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I hate the way that DP can come back and bite you on the ass harder than ever. I hadn't even realised how much better I was coping with all of this stuff until last night when I COMPLETELY zoned out. I felt dead, it was horrible... so intense...

I've not exercised in a few days, and I've not done my self-helaing for the same amount of time. Could these simple things really have made me feel so much better?! Damn right they could! They're the only real life-changes I had made, then all of a sudden I stop them and I'm sent back down into the flaming pits!

Stupid f'ing me! Someone is getting on her bike just as soon as she gets home, she's going to ride ten miles to a nice secluded field and once there she will spend an hour giving herself reiki. I need to get back on the wagon bacause I damn well aint staying down here.


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

Stupid f'ing me! Someone is getting on her bike just as soon as she gets home, she's going to ride ten miles to a nice secluded field and once there she will spend an hour giving herself reiki. I need to get back on the wagon bacause I damn well aint staying down here.
_________________
zbohem x

good on ye girl...thats fighting talk!


----------

